# My 165+ build.



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

*My 165+ Custom Build.*

I'm finally getting my off my lazy butt and posting some pics on the progress of my build. First off thanks to all you kind folks who provided much inspiration and feedback as well as helping with some of my questions.

A VERY SPECIAL shout out to my new bud Paul (Paul757) who was my partner in crime as we teamed up for our individual builds. His carpentry/cabinetry skills and equipment were invaluable!

People thought we were nuts to build our own acrylic tanks but we jumped in and never looked back ! No guts no glory right ? 

Here is a list of my equipment:

*Main Tank:* 60" x 26" x 24 - Acrylic tank with eurobracing and braced internally on bottom as well
*Sump*: 40" x 16" x 17" and 20 gallon quarantine Tank



*RO/DI:* Vertex Puratek Deluxe 100/gpd RO/DI system
*Lights:* 2 x Evergrow IT2060 - fully controllable LED's
*Controller:* Apex Controller
*Flow: * 2 x Jebao power heads
*Skimmer:* Vertex Alpha 200 Skimmer
*Main Pump:* Jebao DC12000 Pump
*Heaters:* 2 x Eheim 200W, Cobalt Aquatics Neotherm - 150W x 2 (backup) 
*ATO Tank:* custom built 12" x 20" x 17"
*ATO Pump:* Toms Aqualifter x 2 (1 for backup)
*ATO Controller:* Double switch controller from AutoTopOff
*Rock:* approx 100lbs of Marco Dry rock cooked for 3 mths before cycling, 120 pounds of Aragonite Sand 
*Refugium Lamp:* Cheap 8" aluminum shop light from HD with 5000K LED bulb
*Refractometer:* Vertex Refractometer
*Test Kits:* Salifert

.. and other misc items.

Livestock:


2 Clown Fish
2 Cleaner Shrimp
2 Strawberry Conch
1 Fighting Conch
2 Mexican Turbo Snails
1 Flame Tail Blennie
1 Purple FireFish
4 Banggai Cardinals
2 Blue/Green Chromis ( waiting for 3 more)
1 Splendid Dottyback

2 Dendros each with a sprouting heads
Nuclear Green Palys
Open Brain Coral
Pulsing Xenia
RR Wolverine Acro
Teal Birdnest
Golden Frogspawn
Purple tipped Hammer x 2 heads
Neon Green Monti
Orange Ricordia x 2 heads
Zoas - Eagle Eyes, Ultra Fire 
Blastomusso's
Neon Green GSP

... pics to come


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

*Pics*

Here are some pics of build:

- 30 and 55 gallon drums for RO and Salt water mixing
- tank assembly begins with some beverages to boot


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

*Pics of build*

More pics ...

- cutting notches out for my overflow box
- tank assembly coming together 
- building my stand using 2x6 and 2x4's. Adjustable legs are kitchen cabinet legs each rated for 500 lbs (?)
- tanks and stand together 
- painting back of tank with Plasti Dip ( man ... don't do it indoors !!)
- my "newbie" plumbing all put together


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

*more pics*

seems I can only upload 5 at a time (?)

- original aquascape and not liking it after 3 changes
- FTS on my final aquascape I was somewhat pleased with after 5 different attempts at it. I think I got tired of changing my mind 
- sump with lighting
- one of the Dendro's I picked up
- Dave's Neon Green Monti ! Thanks again Dave.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

*more pics*

- Open Brain Coral
- Purple Tipped Hammer
- Cleaner Shrimp 
- Golden Frogspawn
- Teal Birdnest

Pics were taken with my crappy cell phone so will try and take future pics with a more professional camera 

Need to complete stand with skin to cover all the hardware underneath. Won't be adding any livestock for awhile as the bio load is fairly heavy (I think) right now. Want it to mature some more before increasing the load any further.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to review and assist me with my build.

Mikey


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice job. Tank looks really clean. The cost of acrylic and the chance of the tank breaking on my floor has always kept me away from DIY build. Well done


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Dis. The materials for the tank costed just over $1000 (I think ) with enough left over for my sump, ATO reservoir, probe holders and Euro brace! 

Tank is holding up so far 👍☺


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Finally I get to see this bad boy. I forgot about our build pics, glad you posted those.

I really like the aquascape, looks awesome. I gotta come see it in person.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> Finally I get to see this bad boy. I forgot about our build pics, glad you posted those.
> 
> I really like the aquascape, looks awesome. I gotta come see it in person.


You know you're welcome here anytime bud. You're like family know given the 6 degrees of separation with my brother !! Who would have figured ...


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Awesome build! Defiantly going to consider a custom build on my next set up.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Amazing build and awesome aquascape 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Bullet. Will try and post more pics once I figure out how to take better pics with a DSLR instead of my crappy phone


----------

